# just got a girl!



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got a female hedgehog today, bought her off a friend from work. 
She hasn't been named yet, I already got bitten on my nipple of all places. 
She seems to be in good health, although a little easy to spook right now.
The wheel I got with her is wrong. So I'll need to replace that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! Please keep us posted on her, we want to know all about it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

my girl hedgehog wheels like crazy
she moves her wheel all about her tank
wish me luck in coming up with a good name for her


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I just bought my girl a new 90qt bin
the guy who sold her to me had her in an aquairium 

I put 4 roughtly dime sized holes in the lid so I could protect her from drafts
she stays in the day by the AC (it is set at 72F and always is cheaper bills lol) 
I don't have a CHE yet but right now I''m more worried about the heat
I had her in my room with no AC but decided it was to hot for her in the day
its been as high as 103 and I saw that she didn't look to happy and wasn't sleepin right

I still haven't named her yet all the names I had in my head were boy's names
but she should have a girl's name
If I got a male I'd have named him Catus Jack already lol
Ya'll got any girl name you could suggest


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Purple Nurple lol  That's what you should name her hahahaha :lol:
Really though, that's so fun!! Post pictures!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

4 holes is not nearly enough for ventilation!!! There should be dozen upon dozens of holes drilled in, especially now that it's summer and the humidity is high. Holes should be along the sides of the bin, as well as the lid. 

72F a/c air is much too cold. a/c air feels colder than it reads, so it should be bumped up a few degrees to avoid hibernation attempts. At 72F a/c, it probably feels more in the 60's than it does in the 70's. When I'm at my apartment, I have my a/c set to 78F and that's what my thermometer reads, but it feels much cooler. In the winter, I have my heat set at 75F, just to give you a general idea of how I bump my temperature setting up to accomodate for the colder a/c air.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

We bump our heat up to 80° in the winter, helps that we're in an apartment! If you can bump the temp up to 75° for now you'd be better off- Scribbles controls the temp at our house :lol:
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

My lid is much more ventalated since cut a hole for the wheel in it 
I'll probly add some vent holes tonight when take her out for fun time
I'm going to let my lil girl sleep right now
I try to leave her alone until atleast 4 or 5pm
then I usaully get her out for about an hour
and I get her out latter when she is active and handle her a little then to


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha, she bit your nipple. Oh boy, congrats!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

my little girl sure does use that wheel
I hope she uses the Storm wheel I ordered to replace it
the wheel got with her was a wire wheel and it squeaks
I'm naming her Terra


----------

